

IOS Pull-to-Refresh Control that Plays Pong - boztalay
https://github.com/boztalay/BOZPongRefreshControl

======
krisrak
How about just using a gif image of pong in the pull-to-refresh block instead
of all the complicated code

~~~
boztalay
I wouldn't have been able to make it do the rotate-into-place thing it does
when the user is pulling down. And it was fun to figure out how to make the
paddles act as the ball flies around. Making a gif that's always the same
isn't quite as much fun.

------
sarreph
Definitely putting this in my control arsenal!

Will let you know if I manage to use it in any projects.

~~~
boztalay
Awesome, thanks!

